
Bill Gates Is Funding a Chemical Cloud That Could Put an End to Global Warming - dear
https://interestingengineering.com/bill-gates-is-funding-a-chemical-cloud-that-could-put-an-end-to-global-warming
======
sawaruna
[https://gfycat.com/shadyreallemming](https://gfycat.com/shadyreallemming)

